# Poo stuck on his bottom



## GL22 (May 14, 2017)

Hi.... my tiel sometimes gets dried poo stuck to his bottom and of course when he poo,s again that one builds up on top of the dried poo. I leave it a little while but it then just gets larger and larger. I don't know why this is happening..I feed him Lafeber Nutri-berries and Lafeber Avi-cakes and sometimes a little Trill seed very small amount though. Is this normal? I have to catch him with a towel and wash it off gently with a cotton swab/bud, he does not like it at all, equally he doesn't like a mucky bum. Takes him a while to settle after washing it off. He does not bathe and I do spray him. I put a dish of warm water on top of his cage but he only walks up and down in it, I fill it to the top so his bum gets wet but sometimes he won't go in the water at all. Any advice ?..
Thanks GL 22


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

He should see a vet, and he should eat more veggies.

Sent from my Galaxy s8


----------



## GL22 (May 14, 2017)

Thank you parrot lover my tiel 22yrs old found him 4 yrs ago, so don't know how he was treated before,he doesn't like to be picked up. He will only eat watercress and a little romaine lettuce, given him lots of other veg but doesn't eat them. I have made appointment with vet to get him checked out as he is not as vocal as he used to be. Thank you again.
GL 22


----------

